# Buying a Kindle from Tesco - good/bad?



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Ho,

got paid and I think I'll go and get a Kindle from the local Tesco as we'll get a wedge of 'points' on the purchase.

Any problem with buying from a bricks'n'mortar store as opposed to getting one direct from Amazon?

I was thinking more of the horror story that is screen/frame cracks and possible problems with returning it to Tesco and them saying 'you've done that!'

Anyone bought one from the High Street (or what is left of it?)

cheers in advance


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2011)

*thread moved to the shiny new mobiles and tablets forum (although maybe it should have 'ebooks' in the title too)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 14, 2011)

cheers ed


----------



## scifisam (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought one from a bricks and mortar store in the US, and it broke immediately because my daughter sat hard on it. Amazon UK replaced it with no quibbles.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 14, 2011)

what did you do - just ring them up and then post it off to them?


----------



## yield (Sep 15, 2011)

I've not  had any problems with Tesco but not bought anything as expensive as that with them.

If you do order from Tesco Direct there are some money off codes doing around. Though it looks like both types of kindle are out of stock at the moment
£15 Discount off Amazon Kindle 3G+Wi-Fi eBook Reader Using Voucher Code @ Tesco Direct
Amazon Kindle WIFI - £101 Using Code - Collect instore @ Tesco Direct

Alternatively you could get a cheaper refurb from Amazon
Refurbished Kindle back in stock- £79.99 @ Amazon


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm, Tesco are out of stock at the moment, which is a shame.

I was considering a refurb, but now I have a job and some cash I might just get a brand new one for peace of mind (silly, I know) especially as I've seen quite a few stories about new Kindles going awry


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know about Kindles, but refurb Macs are a good deal. A refurb kindle sounds like good value to me. If they're anything like macs, they go through extensive testing so they're pretty much as good as a new one.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah, I've had refurb stuff from the Apple store (UK) and it has always been A1 as fa as I can tell, except for the brown box it came in - only ever heard good things about Apple refurbs tbh

I suppose the same could be true of Kindles, but, I've heard far more stories about b0rked Kindles than I have about b0rked Apple products, refurb or new.

It is all pointless now anyway as I went to Tesco up the road and bough a new one earlier this evening - couldn't wait. All set up for my wifi, registered and have downloaded the 25 books I already had in my kindle account (for my ipod touch). Loving it so far.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm going to bump this, bc the tablet thread looks less appropriate. 

Following a seminar last Thurs, I kinda identified the missing link in my thesis. 

I could either wait 10 days for delivery of 2 core texts; or rely on my iPad kindle app; or get a kindle. Given I tend to rely on typing out quotations into a .doc as I read, I went for the kindle (read on that whilst typing into iPad).

Must say, I'm impressed. Got the £90 version as notes will be taken in a separate .doc. Typing in wifi passwords is a bitch; the browser is a joke; but highlighting (and the subsidiary file of highlighted sections) is excellent. It's also fantastic for glare...

Impressed. Not sure I'd want to use one on its own for academic reading, but it's great as a paired device.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 15, 2011)

so if you have a refurb'd kindle from amazon, and it breaks, do you get a replacement one posted out?


----------



## grit (Nov 15, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> so if you have a refurb'd kindle from amazon, and it breaks, do you get a replacement one posted out?



I'd imagine so, tesco wont want to deal with those returns and any stories (my own included) of getting kindle's replaced have been a very smooth process.


----------

